# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dua te studioj ne Australi

## bianco_neri

Jam student i shkencave poltitike dhe preferoj qe masterin ta bej ne Australi pasi siq me kane informuar eshte vendi qe te jep me leht se te gjithe vendet e tjera vize per te studiuar atje madje te garanton edhe pune pas studimeve...N.q.s ndonjeri ka informacione per australine ju lutem te me informojne pasi nuk jam i mirinformuar per kete vend. Faleminderit

----------

